# Sigelei Evaya 66 66W TC VW Box Mod



## KZOR (5/12/16)

Poor dudes like me can also afford a stabilised wood mod now. 
Stabilised wood front panel, colour display and internal thermometer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Price bit steep for a single 18650 that only does 60W but hey it's cheaper than the other ones....


----------

